

Why is IEEE 1588 so accurate? Hardware timestamping - wamatt
http://blog.meinbergglobal.com/2013/09/14/ieee-1588-accurate/

======
DiabloD3
What uses IEEE 1588?

~~~
gonzo
Lots of things. Telco. HFT.

